# Looking for someone to visit a Spanish Pharmacy for me



## wazzag (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi,

I'm looking for someone who will visit a Spanish Pharmacy for me and post the items to me in the UK. The items are all over the counter, no prescription required so all totally legit. I'm just struggling to source them here during these tough times.

I'll pay handsomely and it'll take less than an hour.

PM me if you can help me!

Many thanks,
W


----------



## wazzag (Jun 7, 2020)

It seems I dont have PM facility yet. Reply in here for now please.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

wazzag said:


> It seems I dont have PM facility yet. Reply in here for now please.


What are you looking for?


----------



## wazzag (Jun 7, 2020)

Ventolin Inhailers


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

wazzag said:


> Ventolin Inhailers


Only available on prescription.


----------



## wazzag (Jun 7, 2020)

That's true in the UK but i've never needed a prescription in Spain and i've bought dozens over the years.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

wazzag said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for someone who will visit a Spanish Pharmacy for me and post the items to me in the UK. The items are all over the counter, no prescription required so all totally legit. I'm just struggling to source them here during these tough times.
> 
> ...


You can buy online in the UK: https://onlinedoctor.lloydspharmacy.com/


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Considering how important an inhaler is don't you have a local source?

In addition my inhaler is supposed to be kept below 25C. I wouldn't want something like that mailed from Spain this time of year.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

baldilocks said:


> Only available on prescription.


Totally Incorrect you can buy them over the counter in any Farmacia and at a standard price of €2.50. Both Ventolin and Salbutamol.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wazzag said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for someone who will visit a Spanish Pharmacy for me and post the items to me in the UK. The items are all over the counter, no prescription required so all totally legit. I'm just struggling to source them here during these tough times.
> 
> ...


On another thread you mention that you have family living in Spain.

Can I suggest that you ask them.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

As a sidenote. It is true that there are some drugs which are 'Only available on Prescription' in the 
UK but can be purchased over the counter in a Farmacia without a Prescription in Spain - like for 
example Candersartan.


----------



## wazzag (Jun 7, 2020)

NickZ said:


> Considering how important an inhaler is don't you have a local source?


I do - the local GP (I've had Asthma since the age of 2 and i'm 44 now) but I like to keep a few extras around (car, office, parents etc) which the GP doesn't like doing. Strangely my asthma is actually made worse if I think i'm getting low, the lower I get on Ventolin, the more I use, it's a strange physcological trait but not uncommon.


----------



## wazzag (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm now have private message capability so if you're interested in helping me out and making a good few euros please send me a message.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Won’t your relatives send it to you. Strange to ask on an anonymous forum. You may get a response like send me 100 Euro and I will send you x amounti


----------



## wazzag (Jun 7, 2020)

Isobella said:


> Won’t your relatives send it to you. Strange to ask on an anonymous forum. You may get a response like send me 100 Euro and I will send you x amounti


Yeah, I would usually get the family to send me them or pick them up myself when i'm out there but due to COVID my family are stuck back here in the UK and i'm not going to be in Spain anytime soon.
I'm a trusting person but i'm probably not going to be sending someone 100 Euro who's joined the forum 5 mins earlier.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Buying them online in the UK does seem like the most sensible idea.

https://www.simpleonlinepharmacy.co.uk/online-doctor/asthma/ventolin-inhaler/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm closing this now - asked & answered.


----------

